# Axis Allies online anyone?



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2008)

Found this cool site to play Axis Allies online for free. It is all done via email and free. (there is other games that can be played there also I just like Axis Allies best.)

Anyone want to play?

If yes I would suggest posting your email address here, so you can be invited to play by others and so we know who we each are.

I am Mark (my handle) and email address I made just to play this game is [email protected]

All very simple to use and play. I hope to see all you arm chair generals, like me, there.

Welcome to GamesByEmail


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Hunter, I just found a comic book store that plays the board game of this on Thursdays right next door. I've never played it. I'm assuming its like D&D but in WWII or am I wrong. Whats it like?


----------



## Hunter368 (May 23, 2008)

It is a board game, not a rpg like D&D, it is much like Risk but more detailed and focussed on time period of WW2 only.

It is fun.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

I was thinking of watching them next Thurs. If it looks cool maybe I'll take you up on that email game.


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2008)

Ever played the Axis and Allies miniature collection game? It's a spinnoff from the original global Axis and Allies, but this focusses on one battle at the time, which you can design youself. It's brilliant, the best boardgame I ever played.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

I dont know if I want to play this online version, but I have the board game at home and sometimes get some epic games going with friends.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Ever played the Axis and Allies miniature collection game? It's a spinnoff from the original global Axis and Allies, but this focusses on one battle at the time, which you can design youself. It's brilliant, the best boardgame I ever played.



I have not played it, but I have looked at it, there is not many people around here who play it.


Chris, if you have friends who like to play then great, but for me none of my friends are into WW2 history or games.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Hunter I just found your thread! Looks like a cool idea. 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2008)

It certainly does. I own it as a board game, but only my dad is willing to play it haha.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, I play it all the time. My name there is "Hunter". If you see me say hi!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 1, 2008)

For this genre of games, i prefer Gary Grigsby's World At War. Its freeware, and I think i could send the game as an emaail attachment, although it is big, and not entirely sure the file transfer would work. However, you dont need a disc to play the game, so it would be worth a try for anyone interested. Can be played co-operatively as well, which helps when learning


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

parsifal said:


> For this genre of games, i prefer Gary Grigsby's World At War. Its freeware, and I think i could send the game as an emaail attachment, although it is big, and not entirely sure the file transfer would work. However, you dont need a disc to play the game, so it would be worth a try for anyone interested. Can be played co-operatively as well, which helps when learning




What is the system of World at War? is it Corps/Army level?


----------



## parsifal (Jul 2, 2008)

freebird said:


> What is the system of World at War? is it Corps/Army level?


Closer to army level. Its ultra macro scale, but for what it is reasonably accurate. The protagonists have control of production, and can research improvements to their technologies. Leaves the possibilities of alternate strategies wide open.
Is a turn based game. When I play the AI, it takes about 6-8 hours to play from '39 to '46.
Has an inherent axis bias, but allies can usually win nevertheless, given two players of equal ability. The game compensates for the inbuilt bias by giving the allies more time to win.

Its not a bad system. Relatively easy to learn, reasonably accurate, but with enough "what if " stuff to keep it interesting


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

What are the big differences with A&A? Just more accurate?


----------



## parsifal (Jul 2, 2008)

Perhaps i should try and send you a copy, PM your email to me, and I will try and send the game as an email attachment. Worst case ias that the transfer wont work


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 23, 2008)

parsifal said:


> For this genre of games, i prefer Gary Grigsby's World At War. Its freeware, and I think i could send the game as an emaail attachment, although it is big, and not entirely sure the file transfer would work. However, you dont need a disc to play the game, so it would be worth a try for anyone interested. Can be played co-operatively as well, which helps when learning



Where can I find the freeware to play?


----------



## parsifal (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Hunter, I could not find the free full version of the game, but this is the link to a fairly good playable demo.

I will keep having a look for the freeware version 

Gary Grigsby's World at War for PC - Gary Grigsby's World at War PC Game - Gary Grigsby's World at War Computer Game


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

I better not get into playing this yet. I only have access to a computer at work right now, don;t need to get into anymore trouble than I all ready do! may have to wait until I purchase a computer for the house


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2008)

Fuc*kin Hunter368, u aint been around for over 4 months and thats all we get outta u???

What a frickin gyp....

Merry Christmas Mother Fu*ker.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2008)

Now that is the Dan I remember.  I like A A but I would rather play Fortress America. It is the US against the World when China, Europe and South America try to take out the states. The US gets lasers that strike anywhere on the board and partisans that muck it up for the invaders. A good way the waste an afternoon with friends and a couple of beers.

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought a Fortress America game years ago when I was in Jr. High, but never played it. looked like a fun game.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 25, 2008)

parsifal said:


> Hi Hunter, I could not find the free full version of the game, but this is the link to a fairly good playable demo.
> 
> I will keep having a look for the freeware version
> 
> Gary Grigsby's World at War for PC - Gary Grigsby's World at War PC Game - Gary Grigsby's World at War Computer Game



Could it be this one?
SteelPanthersWorldAtWarSetup-v820.zip - FileFront.com


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is an example of me playing Axis Allies online at Welcome to GamesByEmail

I am kicking azz in this game. LOL


----------



## Freebird (Mar 8, 2009)

Hunter368 said:


> Here is an example of me playing Axis Allies online at Welcome to GamesByEmail
> 
> I am kicking azz in this game. LOL




Looks like the Japanese are about to be kicking Ozz...


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 8, 2009)

Freebird I just responded to your posts on the "other" forum. LOL

Thats funny. Hopefully you will join me and kick some butt in Axis and Allies.

Use Freebird as username if you do so I know its you.

HG and me are kicking Allied butts in that game forsure.

I play Russia and Japan most. Then USA next, then UK. I rarely play Germany, I hate playing them.


----------

